# Filter Intake?



## BrianR (Aug 19, 2008)

I see people talking about putting a sponge filter on the intake of their power filters, I cant seem to find one that will work with my AC110. Can someone please point me in the right direction?


----------



## shumway (Jul 12, 2006)

Pretty sure most use the filters for the Danner mag drive pumps.

Guess they just slip right on :-?


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

i get mine at home depo in the pond section.2 to a bag.they are round and fit the ac110's intake snuggly.


----------



## BrianR (Aug 19, 2008)

fishwolfe said:


> i get mine at home depo in the pond section.2 to a bag.they are round and fit the ac110's intake snuggly.


Thanks


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

no problem


----------



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

*BrianR*: Have you considered trying one of the pre-filters shown in the images below? They come stock with various adapters to attach to 99% of HOB filters.

P.S. I've used these on AC110.


----------



## BrianR (Aug 19, 2008)

BrownBullhead said:


> *BrianR*: Have you considered trying one of the pre-filters shown in the images below? They come stock with various adapters to attach to 99% of HOB filters.
> 
> P.S. I've used these on AC110.


Where do you buy something like that?


----------



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

I bought mine from an online retailer in Orillia, Ontario. I will have to PM you the name to adhere to forum rules.


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

Both the options above would works great.

But for another option, I used these, Penguin 660R Power Sponge Filter- just the sponge

https://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/ ... 8&catid=22

It fit both my emperor 400 and fluval 405.


----------



## BrianR (Aug 19, 2008)

BrownBullhead said:


> *BrianR*: Have you considered trying one of the pre-filters shown in the images below? They come stock with various adapters to attach to 99% of HOB filters.
> 
> P.S. I've used these on AC110.


Does it just slip over the intake tube of the ac110?


----------



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

BrianR: You are correct. If you look in my images, Adapter 2 is the one I currently show attached to the pre-filter. Adapter 2 is the one that would slipstream to the AC110.


----------

